# SW9VE Slide "slop"?



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I just bought a new 9mm Sigma for Christmas. I have only fired 100 rounds through it and am very pleased with it... so far. After stripping and cleaning it, I have noticed that there is a _very slight_ amount of lateral movement of the slide on the rails. To be honest, it may have been that way the whole time, but I never checked for that when I bought it.

Is a tiny bit of side to side movement is normal or am I being too picky? I realize that I do not want it to be too tight or there would be the risk of jamming.

Yeah, I know it is a $350 gun (before rebate), but it _is_ a Smith & Wesson!

And no, I am *NOT* the type of person who would complain if I was hanged with a new rope!

Scott


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The movement is typical of the Sigma and many other guns in various price ranges. Don't worry about it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sigma is a combat pistol. It's designed to feed and fire. Combat guns are not target guns. Meaning that they are not as tight. 

Basically the Sigma is not as accurate as a target pistol but will be more reliable. They make them a little loose so the dirt has somewhere to go.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

My 9VE has been flawless over several years and it has a little slop. Just enjoy it.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

My son's Sigma 40 had a reliabity issue(Cleaning-non- military type background). Striker not hitting the primer was issue. I am a amatuer gunsmith with a diploma and couldn't fix it. Called S&W- great Tech guys-found out that 1st part they sent me was wrong-there are 4!! striker assemblies(How many Glock siuts?). Got the right one in a entire new slide !!!


----------

